# 9 month old limping - different legs at different time.



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

I noticed that my 9 month old limps from time to time, the weird thing is that it changes from limb to limb. It started with a left front paw, to his back left one. He went for a walk yesterday, a little running just playful running and was limping and this morning won't even put his back leg down. Anyone else notice this with their golden? We have a vet appt today.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

When our previous golden Simon limped occasionally at around 9-12 months it turned out to be pano - inflammation from fast-growing bones. It did go away.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry no help....but hope your vet visit bring some answers for Trooper...


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Limping on different legs is a common sign of pano.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

carree5 said:


> I noticed that my 9 month old limps from time to time, the weird thing is that it changes from limb to limb. It started with a left front paw, to his back left one. He went for a walk yesterday, a little running just playful running and was limping and this morning won't even put his back leg down. Anyone else notice this with their golden? We have a vet appt today.


We are going through the same thing. I just posted this the other day.

Panosteitis? Often called Pano. Apparently it is a condition in young large breeds. It most often occurs in males in the 5 - 18 month age group. It is characterized by pain in the long bones (radius, ulna, humerus, femur, tibia) which causes them to limp. It can change legs, which is what led me to believe this is what Riley has. First she was limping on her right fore leg now it is her left. The condition is self limiting and no treatment is required. Exercise is encouraged but hard running and long walks should be avoided. The cause is unknown.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Have your vet confirm but it sure does sound like pano. I relate it to "growing pains" in children. If you ever had them as a kid you know what they are like. Tend to occur during a growing spurt.


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got back from the vet, and she said it looks like he has decrease muscle mass on the left side.  She will be taking xrays tomorrow to hopefully rule out Hip dysplasia. Anyone hear of a young puppy with Hip Dysplasia? She didn't think it was pano because of the decreased muscle mass  Hopefully it was just sore and he wasn't flexing his muscles and the xrays won't show anything. Prayers for Trooper are appreciate!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have often seen decreased muscle mass in puppies with very severe pano. Did she have an explanation for the fact that the limp occured in other legs as well?

Given his age, I would not be surprised if the vet found subluxation in the hip xray, as that is very common in young goldens. What you don't want to see are flattened femoral heads. thickened "necks" and shallow acetabulums.

Fingers crossed for Trooper!


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I have often seen decreased muscle mass in puppies with very severe pano. Did she have an explanation for the fact that the limp occured in other legs as well?
> 
> Given his age, I would not be surprised if the vet found subluxation in the hip xray, as that is very common in young goldens. What you don't want to see are flattened femoral heads. thickened "necks" and shallow acetabulums.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Trooper!


I didn't mention to her about the other limping, I told the tech who took the history. If she finds subluxation does that necessarily mean hip dysplasia? or just because they are growing??? If he doesn't have thickened neck and shallow acetabulums does that mean he won't have hip dysplaisa (at least not now) 

I got him from a very reputable breeder by the way. His grandfather is some kind of show champion. So I know it isn't from poor breeding. That being said, I guess when we find out the outcome I need to notify the breeder?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Frequently, subluxation at this age just means the joints are loose and haven't tightened up yet. Unless it is severe, you often won't find the signs of hip dysplasia in a young dog so, although he might not have it now, it doesn't mean it won't occur later but, if his hips look really good, the chances of him developing severe hip dysplasia later are much less.

Were all the clearances done on both of his parents, grandparents and so on? Hips and elbows through OFA, eyes by a veterinary opthamologist and heart by a veterinary cardiologist? If so, that helps although it is never a guarantee. 

If it is pano, the recommendations for that are often the same ones as to prevent hip dysplasia-controlled growth and slow weight gain, keeping the puppy on the thin side, careful exercise, an adult or lower protein food, no calcium supplements, etc.


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Frequently, subluxation at this age just means the joints are loose and haven't tightened up yet. Unless it is severe, you often won't find the signs of hip dysplasia in a young dog so, although he might not have it now, it doesn't mean it won't occur later but, if his hips look really good, the chances of him developing severe hip dysplasia later are much less.
> 
> Were all the clearances done on both of his parents, grandparents and so on? Hips and elbows through OFA, eyes by a veterinary opthamologist and heart by a veterinary cardiologist? If so, that helps although it is never a guarantee.
> 
> If it is pano, the recommendations for that are often the same ones as to prevent hip dysplasia-controlled growth and slow weight gain, keeping the puppy on the thin side, careful exercise, an adult or lower protein food, no calcium supplements, etc.



Thank you so much for all the information. I don't know about all the clearances on both parents. -- I guess since my guy is 61 pounds (he looks really good not heavy at all, but he is going to be a big boy when he is all grown up!) that is one thing going for him. Right now he is on Eukaneuba large breed puppy food. I live in a small town and it is 2 hours from the nearest big city so I am limited in what foods are available to us. 

Lets say she finds some evidence of Hip Dysplaisa (of course I will get a second opinion) she mentioned a surgery that I would have to take him to St. Louis for. Where they change the angle of the hips, so when he is fully grown the hips don't sublux. Ever heard of that? If so what is your opinion.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't know but Max is at the nine month mark so I guess I'll be looking for this as well. He has not done this yet though.


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bad news for us, troopers x-rays and exams show hip dysplaisa. The worst my vet has ever seen in a puppy. She recommends TPO ??? surgery by a specialist in st. Louis. I took a picture of the x -ray and will post it in my profile If I can figure out how. I don't think surgery is an option, but how quickly will his hips deteriorate?


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

carree5 said:


> Bad news for us, troopers x-rays and exams show hip dysplaisa. The worst my vet has ever seen in a puppy. She recommends TPO ??? surgery by a specialist in st. Louis. I took a picture of the x -ray and will post it in my profile If I can figure out how. I don't think surgery is an option, but how quickly will his hips deteriorate?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry- and also really surprised. Is Trooper in k9data?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering which kennel your pup is out of


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

carree5 said:


> Just got back from the vet, and she said it looks like he has decrease muscle mass on the left side.  She will be taking xrays tomorrow to hopefully rule out Hip dysplasia. Anyone hear of a young puppy with Hip Dysplasia? She didn't think it was pano because of the decreased muscle mass  Hopefully it was just sore and he wasn't flexing his muscles and the xrays won't show anything. Prayers for Trooper are appreciate!


Yes, my dog calvin had hip dysplasia at a young age but it was caused by trauma (likely a kick or stepped on). He made it to 7 1/2 on his hips (and they were absolutely terrible). Sadly, by the time he was grown enough to consider surguries he was suffering from other ailments and was too large (96 pounds and no he wasn't fat) for anything but THR. He eventually had to be put to sleep due to thyroid cancer.


----------



## carree5 (Dec 22, 2009)

My puppy is from Creekwood Golden Kennels, from Cape Girardeau. I did contact the breeder yesterday. He did offer to refund our payment for the puppy and or take the puppy back. A little late for that I think. Trooper isn't in the K9 data I never registered him. How do I add him to the data?


----------

